# A Tragic Accident



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its taken me a couple days to figure out how to write this. Its been really hard in my house since we got back from Christmas. There was an accident while we were gone. The birds had a night fright and no one was there to calm them down. This led to a fight that led to me losing half my flock. It wasn't anyone's fault. I had told my friend to leave the lights on 24/7, but I never put anything in writing (I should've but I figured that with my brother-in-law there before I left, he would leave things as they were.) But he turned off the lights so she did too. No one's fault, its just depressing to think it could've been prevented. My hubby is heartbroken but in a way this is kind of a blessing. He hasn't paid attention to the birds in months. He got so upset when he found who it was that we lost, but I told him that he hasn't done anything with them in ages and has left all the work to me. Its hard to lose one but to lose this many, it really hurts. I'm cherishing the ones I have left at the moment. We are going to downsize our flock still, because its a lot of work having so many. This has just made the choices different than our original plan. I would also like to point out that if I had a different cage, one that was wider verses the height this one is, this may not have happened. We are also switching cages, I'm looking into the HQ cages at the moment. We'll get a good price for our current cage, it has no rust on it or anything and is in good condition, just needs a good scrub down before we sell it. The rest of the birds are totally fine, which supports my theory that it was the night fright. RIP my sweet babies, wait for me til I can be with you again.








My girl Bubbles, who loved Fuzzy the minute she met him







Patches who had just started to tolerate me







Spikette, just a baby and so sweet







Chicken, the lover of women







Screech, who disliked people but loved birds







Fuzzy, my buddy and first tiel I ever purchased. He waited til I came home to pass away







Oreo, this one was the hardest. My hubby had her since she was a chick


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh no, i'm so sorry to hear that!

To lose so many birds at once *biggest hugs*


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

So sorry for all your losses, they looked like beautiful birds  
*hugs*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And one more, Miss Daisy.
Thanks everyone. Its been a rough week.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very sorry for your losses, roxy. Sending my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh Roxy 

Nothing I can say will make you feel any better but know that I'm thinking of you xxx

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I am VERY VERY sorry for your tragic losses. My heart is with you and your husband.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your birdies Roxy.My deepest sympathies.X x


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG this is terrible. I'm very very sorry that this happened.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im so sorry Roxy That is so horrible


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I'm kicking myself because if I had left written instructions, this probably wouldn't have happened. But I can't change it now I can only accept it and take care of the ones we still have.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Don't kick yourself at all. Even with written instructions, people dont understand the importance of lighting, etc. I wrote on my trip instructions to keep the curtains open during the day; closed at night. Came home during the day - curtains closed. 

Again, I am SO sorry.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I wrote on my trip instructions to keep the curtains open during the day; closed at night. Came home during the day - curtains closed.
> 
> Again, I am SO sorry.


Thank you. I think this was part of the problem as well. We have black out curtains. My brother and husband never close the curtain at night, I always have to go behind them to do it. My brother left the curtain open, so I know that it was probably a random light in the window that freaked them out. And then they couldn't get away from each other. Very frustrating all the same.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your hubby. Take care and don't be hard on yourself. Although at first we may not see why something so tragic could happen, often it happens for a reason. Down the track you may look back and realise it was meant to be. Sending hugs from Hels , Jasper and Coco xxx




Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.

Fly free beautiful tiels.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss Roxy. Hugs and a flower from me and Sunny. :flowers:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know I've already given you my condolences, but once again Roxy...this is a terrible loss and I'm so very sorry your holidays were broken this way.

May all your little fids rest in peace and fly freely.

:angel:
:angel:
:angel:
:angel:
:angel:
:angel:
:angel:
:angel:​


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't usually visit this part of the forum but decided to today. I'm so so sad to read this  my thoughts are with you xx
I'm sure all of lost tiels are happily playing together now xoxox


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm new here but I feel like I know your birds from reading past posts. I'm so sorry that happened but I wanted to thank you for sharing it so that we can all learn. I probably wouldn't of left written instructions for someone caring for my birds either but I will now after your sad loss. I pray the horror fades from your memory and leaves you with only happy memories of your beloved birds. They were lucky in this world of birds; they were greatly loved.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Roxy,may they rest in peace till one day they meet you at the rainbow bridge to be reunited with you forever.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your losses at this time of year.Hope the new year will be better for you.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

So tragic


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

This is terrible news. 

I'm very sad for you and your husband. Please receive my condolences for your loss.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this.

Fly high and free everybirdy.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so sorry Roxy! What a terrible tragedy. Lots of hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

My heart breaks for you..............


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry roxy  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t birdies (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh my! Such beautiful babies!!! I am so sorry for your loss. 

This year has been so full of such tragic losses for so many of us...I too recently loss my little one...I can only imagine how painful this must be to have lost so many of your lovely tiels at one time. 

Fly free, little ones...you will greatly missed & always loved.


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Roxy, so sorry for your loss . Sterling and I send our love your way.


----------



## singalalka (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.My heartfelt sympathies are with you.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm heart broken for you Roxy. I'm so, so sorry. And don't beat yourself up. I have left written instructions before and have come home to them not being followed. It could have happened either way. Fly free little birds.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. I wish there was something I could say which would help. 

I wish other people would take notice of care instructions when given them. I'm always repeating things in our house about keeping him safe and spend most of the time he's out on edge.

I hope you can move on from this tragedy xx


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I'm heart broken for you Roxy. I'm so, so sorry. And don't beat yourself up. I have left written instructions before and have come home to them not being followed. It could have happened either way. Fly free little birds.


I agree with this, when you leave your birds (or anything pet) with someone else it can't be guaranteed that your instructions will be followed, so try not to beat yourself up over it. I hope the you, your husband, and flock are copeing well.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

I just read this.I am sooo sooo sorry and my deepest condolences go out to you .


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

I am so truly sorry for your loss Roxy. 
I only know what I've been threw. And i honestly can not imagine.
My heart is heavy for the both of you & the rest of your flock.
Hang in there :flowers:


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry Roxy


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

I hope you like it.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Such a tragic accident  So sorry to hear about your losses! R.I.P Little ones!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

have just seen this 

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh Roxy,  Losing one breaks your heart, but so many, and for such a reason. I really feel for you xxx


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

This is terrible news Roxy, I haven't been on the forum in awhile but so sorry to come back to find out you lost half of your flock. I couldn't imagine how heartbreaking it is for you. *hugs* :*(


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone...things are slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

A tear just rolled down my cheek reading that.....I'm so sorry for your loss, how tragic


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

Roxy I am so so sorry to read this. I really am. Sending lots of love, hugs and positive thoughts to you. You will see your babies again.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

That's very sad indeed. May they RIP~


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss, roxy. no matter how many days go by, the lost ones will always remain in your heart. i hope the rest of the birdies have given you comfort. hugsss


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I know this is a little late but i just came across this today. Just wanted to say how sorry i am for your loss. To lose so many birds at once must have been such a shock. It's a tragic loss and could happen to anyone ))hugs((


----------

